# Purchasing new divider for my trailer



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a stock trailer that I wanted a divider for. It was easier and cheaper just to go to a welder/fabricator and get one made.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Why not contact Cotner directly and see what they can offer for you in a replacement or design so you could have a new divider made...
Nothing to lose by making a inquiry...

Toll free number...only need time to speak to someone...

Cotner Trailers, Inc. 
8521 Easton Road (Rt 611), P.O. Box 237
Revere, Pennsylvania U.S.A 18953
Phone Toll Free: 888-856-3138 or direct 610-847-2237
FAX: 610-847-1073


----------

